# Stroke?



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone here experienced a stroke in a hedgehog? I found Dolittle on his side in his litter-box unable to move. I took him to the vet and he thinks it is a stroke but could also be a brain tumor. I cannot upload a video here but I have a private one on FB to avoid being offensive or a downer to everyone. If anyone has experience with this please let me know. 
http://www.facebook.com/niles.eclectus?ref=tn_tnmn


----------

